# ARS System



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's my ARS System
http://www.Hookedoncatfish.com/Retrieval.html

................Doc


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Doc does that ball fit in a storage locker? Might want to write your name on it so if you leave it someone don`t take it.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen them in some of the catalogs. Be sure to let us know how it works, seemed like a good idea to me too.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

It works great, Man you talk about something that takes all the work out of hauling in an anchor, I am so pleased with this thing, we anchored at least 10 times and not once did it fail, in fact the one time the anchor was hung and the buoy ripped it off the bottom and exploded into the air behind the boat.

I would be anchored down then would just turn and drive directly away from the buoy, going upriver, the buoy would disappear beneath the water.









When the anchor was pulled and under the buoy you just hauled it in no work at all, not totally worn out after a days fishing.










We managed 7 fish today no biggins 9# Blue, all caught on Fresh cut Shad...........Doc

If anybody is interested in the system here's where I ordered it from. http://www.ironwoodpacific.com


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

FishinFreak,

Thanks Randy, really never thought of that, so far never have had to chase a fish down but there is always hope  if you deflated it each time it would fit in a storage cabinet...............Doc


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Too cool gota get one  my anchor man gets real tried of hauling up that 25#er!


----------



## catfishkiller29 (Jan 2, 2005)

This Ars system works Great saves your back its worth every Penny Takes a little getting use to but is sweet!


----------

